# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bright lights



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had a comment as to whether or not, 110w of PC lighting would be too much over a 20 Gal long tank?
I am injecting CO2, and starting to use some ferts. I pulled the 65w PC off the tank and put a 2 x 55w PC AH supply light off another tank onto it.
I'd hate to blind my fish, any comments?
My intention is to get some massive plant growth, and find some1 that has some glosso so i can get that carpet down. Anyone in Indy reading this want to sell some?


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had a comment as to whether or not, 110w of PC lighting would be too much over a 20 Gal long tank?
I am injecting CO2, and starting to use some ferts. I pulled the 65w PC off the tank and put a 2 x 55w PC AH supply light off another tank onto it.
I'd hate to blind my fish, any comments?
My intention is to get some massive plant growth, and find some1 that has some glosso so i can get that carpet down. Anyone in Indy reading this want to sell some?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That's allot of light for a 20gal long. Its the light penetration that is most important in matching the right light for a tank. A 20gal long is a short tank. It wouldn't take much to get good light penetration. To save on money I would replace the 55w PC bulbs with some 36w PC bulbs. You might get by with that but that's still allot of light for a short tank.

Hawk


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That much light is overkill for a 20G long tank. If you want massive growth don't depend on light alone, you also need a balance of nutrients and C02. I have a 65 watt PC fixture on my 20G long and can grow anything I want too.


----------



## dbrost (Jul 29, 2004)

IMHO, 110w seems a bit excessive and may be a hassle. I am in the same situation, `scaping a 20 gal long tank right now. Last year I grew out a 20 gal high with 55w PC, DIY CO2, and a simple AC external filter. The medium light plants grew well and filled in nicely after a couple months.

I decided to move to a long tank for a shift in layout dimensions. I plan to keep the 55w PC on it. Now that the tank is more shallow I'm planning a layout for medium-to-high light plants. I'm `scaping with the intent to keep the 22" reflector biased to one side of the tank. I have upgraded the filter to a Eheim 2213 and will keep the DIY CO2 for now.

I'm actually in Indianapolis as well. Unfortunately, the aquarium stores here usually keep a poor selection of plants, so once I wrap up the planning I may end up placing an order for plants online.

= Derek


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I've been thinking ! I know that can be dangerous but her me out. One thing we strive to do in larger tank is get good light penetration. One way this is done is by using good reflectors. On the other hand, if you have to much light penetration you might be able to adjust it by using white reflectors instead of polished aluminum. Just a thought.

Hawk


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Hawkeye:
> if you have to much light penetration you might be able to adjust it by using white reflectors instead of polished aluminum. Just a thought.
> ...


Good strategy but it's not gonna work with white reflector or paint. I made a few reflectors and did a lot of researches on reflector alternatives. It turns out that white paint has between 85-90% reflectivity. The good aluminium with glass coating (like from AH supply) has about 97.5% reflectivity. So you only reduce around 7-10% of the intensity. The more effective way to reduce it is not to paint the bright color. Black color will absorb the light


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

Derek,
what do you think of the 2213 filter? I am about to get something similar.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

the 2213 filter is pimp.. so easy to clean..very good flow and VERY quiet.


----------



## dbrost (Jul 29, 2004)

something fishy, to answer your question, the Eheim 2213 filter is my first canister and I'm extremely impressed with its operation. The setup was quick and it runs extremely quiet. The flow is a bit strong for a 20 gallon, but that's OK since it leaves me plenty of room to upgrade the tank and I'll put in appropriate fish to play in the current.

However, I'm still trying to figure out the best layout for the spraybar in this 20 gallon long tank. Currently, I have it along the back, ~1.5" from the top of the substrate, and pointing upward at ~60 degrees. I'm concerned with the flow affecting stem plants in front of the spray, but the only other alternative I can see is to shorten the bar and mount it along the left side opposite the intake. I'm not sure, still thinking about this issue.

= Derek


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

Well I ended up by getting a Fluval 204, which as you are finding with your Eheim, is quite a strong flow for the 20 gal. Likewise later if I wanted to I could use it in something upto 40 Gallons or so. Mine didn't come with a spray bar though I am sure I could get one for it. I found that the "nozzle" pointing at an angle towards the middle of the tank from the right rear corner works well so far. It actually pushes the CO2 laden water from my diffuser around the tank.

-Adrian


----------

